# Slowbeer Melbourne



## dans6401 (15/10/09)

Sorry if this has been bought up before. Did a quick search and couldn't find anything. New bottle shop opened up in Hawthorn last month. Might be worth checking out for those hard to find beers. 
Slowbeer


----------



## BrenosBrews (15/10/09)

dans6401 said:


> Sorry if this has been bought up before. Did a quick search and couldn't find anything. New bottle shop opened up in Hawthorn last month. Might be worth checking out for those hard to find beers.
> Slowbeer



It's the beer only shop that's sort of part of Cloudwine and it's awesome. Thankfully they are very well priced as you could easily spend a lot of money there.


----------



## altone (15/10/09)

BrenosBrews said:


> It's the beer only shop that's sort of part of Cloudwine and it's awesome. Thankfully they are very well priced as you could easily spend a lot of money there.



Oh no, now I have to work my way through the list from Arctic Fox through to Wicked Elf.
Although I might have trouble getting past the White Rabbit dark ale - quite like that one :chug:


----------



## dgilks (15/10/09)

Slowbeer is a great business. Dealing with Chris has always been a pleasure and their range and prices can't be beat for an Australian retailer. The only thing stopping me using them more is the fact that I have to pay freight.


----------



## jimmybee (15/10/09)

i've been and dropped a heap of cash... i spent the first 5 minutes walking around and thinking.... 'this is not good for me...' great beer selection and good prices.

found the "mikkeller geek breakfast" there, brought it and thought it was amazing stuff


jimmy


----------



## Digger11 (15/10/09)

I live in Hawthorn - is it on Glenferrie Rd. ?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/10/09)

Digger11 said:


> I live in Hawthorn - is it on Glenferrie Rd. ?



63 Burwood Rd.

Will be checking it out this weekend :icon_cheers: 
Have ordered a couple of times from them and Chris is very easy to deal with  .


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/10/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> 63 Burwood Rd.
> 
> Will be checking it out this weekend :icon_cheers:
> Have ordered a couple of times from them and Chris is very easy to deal with  .




TDA will be the bloke walking down Glenferrie Rd. with a clunking Gladstone bag. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## HoppingMad (15/10/09)

Holy crap.

And I thought living close to Purvis Cellars was tough going in terms self control. Now you blokes have pointed me in the direction of this one and it's even closer to me! There goes the bank balance!  

Hopper.


----------



## sandjeep457 (30/6/10)

Sorry to bring up an old thread - but just bought a 6 pack of mixed Mikkeller Single Hop IPA's from slowbeer. The idea being to find out what Hops I prefer so I can use them in my home brewing endeavours.
Well, it wasn't a cheap exercise - about $10 ea. and I learnt nothing.

I could not really taste much difference beteen any of the beers - maybe the Amarillo one was a bit different but other than that I certainly could not tell the difference.

Maybe 35 years of drinking VB has deleted my tastebuds ??

I am keen to try the Rochfort Trappist - but if it just tastes all the same then I will be a bit pissed off. 

Any suggestions on a nice beer I can buy that isn't too strong and hoppy - that I can then try to copy with my homebrewing ??

thanks
Sandy


----------



## jbowers (30/6/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread - but just bought a 6 pack of mixed Mikkeller Single Hop IPA's from slowbeer. The idea being to find out what Hops I prefer so I can use them in my home brewing endeavours.
> Well, it wasn't a cheap exercise - about $10 ea. and I learnt nothing.
> 
> I could not really taste much difference beteen any of the beers - maybe the Amarillo one was a bit different but other than that I certainly could not tell the difference.
> ...



Trying to pinpoint differences in hop varieties, especially fairly similar ones such as american hops, is pretty tough - especially if you aren't very used to drinking hop-heavy styles. I'd say try some belgians. They were what got me really interested in good beer, along with american pales.

Rochefort 10 is amazing, but very big. Maybe try St Bernardus Tripel, or one of the Chimay offerings first?


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread - but just bought a 6 pack of mixed Mikkeller Single Hop IPA's from slowbeer. The idea being to find out what Hops I prefer so I can use them in my home brewing endeavours.
> Well, it wasn't a cheap exercise - about $10 ea. and I learnt nothing.
> 
> I could not really taste much difference beteen any of the beers - maybe the Amarillo one was a bit different but other than that I certainly could not tell the difference.
> ...


you've also picked beers that may not have a lot of flavouring hop additions. bitterness and flavour are differant. IPAs are very bitter but dont always have a lot of flavouring additions. complex grains bills can also mask true flavours of hops. 

if you go commercial examples your better of finding beers that only have 1 hop type and arent so complex. 
rochfort trappist is such a differant beer and doesnt have a hop profile as such. you wouldnt be able to pick the hops used in that unless you actually learned what the beer ingrediants were or knew the style. 

what you really need is single malt and single hop beers (SMaSH). but i dont know of any commercial examples.


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> what you really need is single malt and single hop beers (SMaSH). but i dont know of any commercial examples.




The mikkeller range is pretty much a smash. Well, atleast they all have the same grain bill and ABV @ 6.9% :blink: 

given the ABV id say the IBU would be pushing 70, hence the lack of differentiation noted by the OP'er


----------



## sandjeep457 (30/6/10)

"Maybe try St Bernardus Tripel, or one of the Chimay offerings first? "

thanks, will do.


"your better of finding beers that only have 1 hop type "

that is why I bought the Mikkeller - it stated Single Hop in big letters on it !


"the ABV id say the IBU would be pushing 70, "

oh shite - I prefer around 30-35 in my homebrews so this could be a problem.


----------



## bum (30/6/10)

Plus those beers have been kicking around for a bit now haven't they? If the hops had started to fade (I'm assuming these beers are APA-ish in style) then they would start to get pretty samey.

Sandy, I assure you that pretty much no Belgian will taste like those Mikkellers. 

As for your final question - just grab a bunch different pale ales from Australian breweries and you'll find something you'll like pretty quickly and should be pretty easy to find out here what the main ingredients are to get you in the ballpark. Unless you like them really, erm, "clean and crisp" that is. Then go for any of the lighter coloured lagers you see floating about.


----------



## Fents (30/6/10)

slowbeer rocks.

they are doing growlers soon to  :kooi: h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/10)

Fents said:


> slowbeer rocks.
> 
> they are doing growlers soon to  :kooi: h34r:



Is that the Hint Sandwich Fents?!?! Do I smell Kooi Kegs?!


----------



## bum (30/6/10)

How is the growler thing going to work? Are they going to have one beer on at a time or multiple?


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> "your better of finding beers that only have 1 hop type "
> 
> that is why I bought the Mikkeller - it stated Single Hop in big letters on it!


AND have a simple malt profile. read the whole thing.

and as I pointed out, if buy something like chimay etc your not going to taste hops. your going to taste malt. by all means go taste them but its not going to help you about hop taste.


----------



## sandjeep457 (30/6/10)

ok. - some good advice here - here's the cunning plan for the weekend (too cold to do anything else)

Bridge Rd Brewers Beechworth Pale Ale (330ml) 
Goodieson Pale Ale (330ml) 
Hargreaves Hill Hefeweizen (single) (interested in brewinga Hefeweizen)
Hawthorn Brewing Pale Ale (330ml) 
Kooinda Pale Ale (single) 
Little Creatures Pale Ale (single) 
Red Duck Pale Ale (single) 
and
St Bernardus Tripel (single) 
Chimay Blue 330ml (single bottle) 
Chimay Red 330ml (single bottle) 
Chimay White (single bottle) 


Will definitely leave me a bit poorer but hey, you only live once and even if I don't like some of the beers, I'll certainly enjoy the process !!!


Anything I am missing ?? The idea is to try to work out a good hop or good beer to make in the future.

Sandy


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> AND have a simple malt profile. read the whole thing.



Mikkellers are pretty simple bud.

Pilsner, CaraCrystal, Munich


----------



## drsmurto (30/6/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread - but just bought a 6 pack of mixed Mikkeller Single Hop IPA's from slowbeer. The idea being to find out what Hops I prefer so I can use them in my home brewing endeavours.
> Well, it wasn't a cheap exercise - about $10 ea. and I learnt nothing.
> 
> I could not really taste much difference beteen any of the beers - maybe the Amarillo one was a bit different but other than that I certainly could not tell the difference.
> ...



I had the full range at the Wheaty (a few on tap the rest in bottles) and its not hard to taste the difference so i suspect you haven't had much experience drinking hop driven beers? Maybe start with subtle hopping like Fat Yak, James Squire et al.

I've commented on these before but - tomahawk rocked, amarillo was very disappointing and i thought EKG showed just how good a UK hop can be in an IPA heavy on the late hops. Thankfully i was driving that night so only had snifters of each, the rest of the crew got messy fast!

EDIT - just checked and the Wheaty has 2 of them back on tap, the tomahawk and amarillo as well as meantime IPA :wub:


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> ok. - some good advice here - here's the cunning plan for the weekend (too cold to do anything else)
> 
> Bridge Rd Brewers Beechworth Pale Ale (330ml)
> Goodieson Pale Ale (330ml)
> ...


I would ditch a couple of the pale ales. sub in a Knappstein Reserve Lager (distinct Nelson Sauvin hop),

drop the chimay red (and maybe the white). - go a Unibroue Trois Pistoles (near pitch black, big rich malty Belgian-style in the mould of Rochefort or Chimay, but its well-attenuated, yet creamy, with a combination of stewed plum Belgian esters with ripe and citrus fruitiness that seems more hop derived). great beer

red duck pale is nice but nothing special. ditch it sub another beer. maybe a fatyak for that american style pale ale.

get an english bitter or something. a timothy taylor landlord or something. and/or a holgate ESB which has a good challanger hop flavour.

edit: if you feel up to it, you could trawl the 88 pages of the 'whats in the glass - commercial" thread which has a lot of reviews on commercial beers. you might find something you like the sound of


----------



## sandjeep457 (30/6/10)

Thanks C Morgue2,

New list is as follows (88 pages is a bit much at the moment)

Bridge Rd Brewers Beechworth Pale Ale (330ml)
Goodieson Pale Ale (330ml)
Hargreaves Hill Hefeweizen (single) (interested in brewinga Hefeweizen)
Kooinda Pale Ale (single)

and
St Bernardus Tripel (single)
Chimay Blue 330ml (single bottle)
Chimay White (single bottle) 

and

Knappstein 'Reserve' Lager (single) 
Unibroue Trois Pistoles (355ml) 
Tim Taylor Landlord (single bottle) 
Holgate ESB (single) 
Matilda Bay Fat Yak (single) 


Starting to get a bit excited. Will post my tasting notes here - but don't expect too much as I'm not much of an expert.


----------



## jbowers (30/6/10)

That's a pretty damn good shopping list.


----------



## bum (30/6/10)

The Kooi is looking pretty lonely in the top section but.


----------



## drsmurto (1/7/10)

bum said:


> The Kooi is looking pretty lonely in the top section but.



I agree.

1 Kooi is never enough :kooi:


----------



## sandjeep457 (12/7/10)

Well, Eventually got through all 12 - and I've added my opinions below - but remember these are just MY OPINIONS - I like Anchovies on my Pizza's, don't like Mushrooms - so we are all different.


Bridge Rd Brewers Beechworth Pale Ale (330ml) - 5/10 not to my taste - Hops too strong
Goodieson Pale Ale (330ml) - 5/10 not to my taste - Hops too strong
Hargreaves Hill Hefeweizen (single) (interested in brewinga Hefeweizen) - 7.5/10, liked this, nice and smooth - different to the Pale Ales which I have worked out I don't like
Kooinda Pale Ale (single) -6/10 not really to my taste, but best of the Pale Ales.

and
St Bernardus Tripel (single) 7/10 - strong, quite good but a bit like homebrew
Chimay Blue 330ml (single bottle) - out of stock
Chimay White (single bottle) - 6/10, fairly plain but just o.k.

and

Knappstein 'Reserve' Lager (single) -6/10 o.k., nothing special	
Unibroue Trois Pistoles (355ml) - 8.5/10 , really liked this one, at last a beer I liked. Strong flavours but nice - a bit Stouty like , but not as strong.
Tim Taylor Landlord (single bottle) - out of stock
Holgate ESB (single) - 2/10 Yuk, really bitter and horrible
Matilda Bay Fat Yak (single) - Out of Stock	

plus
Trappist Rochforte 8 - 6/10, interesting, fairly strong flavours, tried to like this as I realise it is "special" but only o.k. to me
Stome & Wood Draught Ale - 9.5/10, my absolute favourite - dried Pear+PineApple Flavour, even SHMBO liked this one.


So in summary, I am going to try and brew a Unibroue Trois Pistoles and a Stone and Wood Draight Ale. I suppose 3 out of 13 is not bad. Hopefully I can replicate them - I have already serched this Forum for some Clones of the Trois Pistoles and the Stone & Wood so will be on my way soon.

Sandy


----------



## Shed101 (12/7/10)

You don't need to be an expert. Everyone's taste varies ... and no two beers from different batches ever taste exactly the same, either, so don't worry if your opinion doesn't match another's. 

Nice list!


----------



## Hargie (13/7/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> Stone & Wood Draught Ale - 9.5/10, my absolute favourite - dried Pear+PineApple Flavour, even SHMBO liked this one.
> 
> 
> So in summary, I am going to try and brew a Unibroue Trois Pistoles and a Stone and Wood Draight Ale. I suppose 3 out of 13 is not bad. Hopefully I can replicate them - I have already serched this Forum for some Clones of the Trois Pistoles and the Stone & Wood so will be on my way soon.
> ...




...G'Day Sandy, glad you like our Draught Ale mate, if you're ever in Byron Bay drop 'round and say g'day, i'll show you around and you can try the draught ale straight from the tank...you'll have to bring your clone for us to try though !!....good to see another convert , getting out of their comfort zone....stick at it mate, you will be rewarded...give it 6 or 12 months and re try some of the beers you didn't like....you may be surprised..!!


Cheers, 
Scott
S&W


----------



## Snowdog (2/9/10)

Stone & Wood Draught is a great session starter! Glad they keep it on tap at the Pig & Whistle on Queen Street here in Brisbane.


----------



## Pennywise (29/4/11)

Appears that Slowbeer are doing tasting box's now, sort of like what Beermasons do, but you can choose when it gets delivered and what styles, & how much you want to spend. Can only be a good thing


----------



## bum (30/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> Appears that Slowbeer are doing tasting box's now, sort of like what Beermasons do, but you can choose when it gets delivered and what styles, & how much you want to spend. Can only be a good thing


Depends how your see the world, I guess. I've stopped asking him for recommendations because they usually end up being stuff he wants to shift rather than anything like what I've actually asked for.

Good shop and I continue to spend my money there.


----------



## Pennywise (2/5/11)

Mmmm, I don't normally shop there, but I guess if they're trying this sort of thing out then It'd be in their best interest to not do this, obviously


----------



## slowbeer (3/5/11)

bum said:


> Depends how your see the world, I guess. I've stopped asking him for recommendations because they usually end up being stuff he wants to shift rather than anything like what I've actually asked for.
> 
> Good shop and I continue to spend my money there.



Long time lurker, first time poster & it seemed appropriate i guess. We've been doing those mixed boxes for a while now & the response has been great. Just gives those who struggle for choice a chance to try some interesting stuff, albeit safer given we follow their guidelines (likes/dislikes).

Apologies if i haven't recommended to you're liking in the past but i assure you i don't "push" slow selling beers just to move them. More often than not i recommend beers that i personally really like, funnily enough our top sellers are some of my fav brews (emersons pils, feral hop hog, worthington white shield, tripel karmelite...the list goes on) but i always try to listen to the customer & base suggestions around that.

Anyway, thanks for your support & hopefully i can recommend more to you're liking in future. Keep up the good work guys, had some early issues with growlers when i was setting it up & managed to get some great advice here.

Cheers!


----------



## bum (3/5/11)

slowbeer said:


> Apologies if i haven't recommended to you're liking in the past


I'd like to repeat (for those who haven't been before) that I do continue to shop there and always spend more than I intend to when I do go. Fantastic selection and competitive pricing. Also good knowledge behind the jump. I have sent friends there and will continue to do so.

My specific complaint is that one time too many I've had a recommendation gush. The handling seems pretty good at your store (probably my lowest dud strike rate of any Melbourne supplier) so I've come to my own conclusions. Not saying these beers wouldn't have been what I asked for had the been in good nick but they were simply in poor condition. I hope this clarifies my position.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## slowbeer (4/5/11)

bum said:


> I'd like to repeat (for those who haven't been before) that I do continue to shop there and always spend more than I intend to when I do go. Fantastic selection and competitive pricing. Also good knowledge behind the jump. I have sent friends there and will continue to do so.
> 
> My specific complaint is that one time too many I've had a recommendation gush. The handling seems pretty good at your store (probably my lowest dud strike rate of any Melbourne supplier) so I've come to my own conclusions. Not saying these beers wouldn't have been what I asked for had the been in good nick but they were simply in poor condition. I hope this clarifies my position.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Ah i see, valid point & like i said thanks for the support. Its something that unfortunately does tend to happen from time to time (as you have experienced) & i've tried to cut back bulk ordering for the sake of having fresher stock on the shelves. Obviously this means we tend to run out of said lines more frequently, so it can be a bit of a balancing act but ultimately fresher beer is (hopefully) the better outcome.

Thanks


----------



## HoppingMad (4/5/11)

Just got given a $50 gift voucher for Slowbeer. So look out I'm coming in! :kooi: 

Still haven't got to this shop as it's on a different train line - but this will give me a great excuse to check out the wares!

Hopper.


----------



## .DJ. (4/5/11)

how do the growlers work? do you just use a standard beer keg tap or some sort of special filler?


----------



## Fents (4/5/11)

D.J - i think chris @ slowbeer has a blichmann beer gun for growlers. have only heard good reports latley. biggup slowbeer!


----------



## slowbeer (4/5/11)

.DJ. said:


> how do the growlers work? do you just use a standard beer keg tap or some sort of special filler?



Yep, fents is correct. I use a blichmann beer gun, true homebrew style! Alot of breweries who do it seem content filling straight from the tap, however using a blichmann enables you to purge with co2 before filling, fill from the bottom without agitating & then purge the headspace. Keeps it fresher, longer & works a treat!

Still need to remember that it is draught beer, so i stress the need to refrigerate at all times & consume within 1 week of bottling, once opened you have about 24 hours or so until the carb is detrimentally low. Varies a little depending on style though.


----------



## Pennywise (14/2/12)

Anyone having trouble getting orders through. I'm getting confirmation e-mails but no call, and follow up e-mails seem to be going un answered. I know the shop isn't open yet but is there a number for them? The number on the website is the old one and disconnected


----------



## jbowers (14/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> Anyone having trouble getting orders through. I'm getting confirmation e-mails but no call, and follow up e-mails seem to be going un answered. I know the shop isn't open yet but is there a number for them? The number on the website is the old one and disconnected



Maybe try a facebook message? Chris is normally pretty good with replying to those...


----------



## Pennywise (14/2/12)

yeah that's my next step, will do that when I get home. I just really want these beers before the weekend, and before some of them sell out.


----------



## Truman42 (14/2/12)

Whats their freight costs generally like for say a 6 pack of 330mls?


----------



## Pennywise (14/2/12)

General freight costs are on the website but from memory I think Vic metro is about 10 bucks. Better of getting the dozen and get the 10% discount IMO


----------



## jbowers (14/2/12)

Yeah, they use AusPost, I believe. So any parcel under 20kg is pretty close to $10. No cheaper to send 1 bottle than to send 24.


----------



## tiprya (14/2/12)

Anyone gotten delivery to Sydney and know a rough cost?


----------



## Rina (14/2/12)

http://www.slowbeer.com.au/?page_id=5222

$15


----------

